# plow and light bar



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

i am getting my new plow and light bar put on tomorrow, cant wait to test it out this winter


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

You going to tell us what youre getting or just leave us hangin?


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

im getting a Meyer STP 7.5 and a whelen responder LP LED


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

and a set of front timbrens


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Be sure to post pics


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Where are the pics?


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

NBI Lawn;801516 said:


> Where are the pics?


 x 2 where are the pics


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

i just took some today . they will be up in a second... sorry it took me so long


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Looks Great!!!! Nice quick disconnect for the light on the back rack!


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)




----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

what do you guys think ??


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

sorry there in no particular order either


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks good! I have the same mini-lightbar, but it's mounted permanently to the roof, and I went with the clear dome/amber LEDs.

Have you driven at night yet? I'm really considering a set of Meyer NS2 headlights on my Fisher plow. I'd appreciate your opinions on them.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

i haven't tried them out at night yet but i will let you know how there are as soon as i do


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

looks good worth the wait :salute:


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks good! Is Newell paying you for that advertising space ?


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

no .. wish .. they put that on all there plows


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Everything looks clean & well put together......Congrats!!......FWIW, we have been running a stp 7.5 meyer for about 5 yrs now, and it has held up great for us with no problems. We were told in the beginning that it would not hold up to commercial use, but with a little commen sense and proper PM, it has been a great plow for us.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks for the tips.


----------



## plowbabe (Jan 1, 2007)

NBI Lawn ~ our deflectors are free when a plow is purchased from us...we think they perform better than the standard deflector that comes with the plow and yes, the advertising is a plus too 

If you want to give us some free advertising, I will ship you one free of charge.

Thanks!

Babe


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

plowbabe;853505 said:


> NBI Lawn ~ our deflectors are free when a plow is purchased from us...we think they perform better than the standard deflector that comes with the plow and yes, the advertising is a plus too
> 
> If you want to give us some free advertising, I will ship you one free of charge.
> 
> ...


id toss one on my plow and advertise for you. ill even toss a sticker or two on it.


----------



## plowbabe (Jan 1, 2007)

no response from NBI so its yours Ben. do you also need the flat steel reinforcing strip and bolts? What is the length of your plow?? get me your shipping address.

Babe


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

pmed.........


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't see the STP on the Meyer's website. I can only find the STL. What are the specs on the STP, weight and application chart etc...etc... Is that considered a midweight plow?


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

harleyjeff here are the STP specs i went to meyere site and and went to ez match and just put in a 1995 gmc sierra 1500 in as an example and it came up... hope this helps


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

MEYER STP specs http://www.meyerproducts.com/ezmatch.aspx


----------



## zeek (Oct 11, 2009)

The truck looks great...have you thought about a leveling kit for the front...$60.00 on eBay, 30 min install...looks awsome in the summer and winter. Just my 2 cents, had it on my 06 now waiting for it to get here for my 09.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

heres the new tire and rims 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=857165&posted=1#post857165


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Your the guy that had your lightbar almost stolen right?


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

yea that's me unfortunately


----------



## serapis (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you have the Timbrens on already in these pics? Thanks.


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

yes i had the timbrens installed the same time as the plow


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

free deflectors?! wanna advertise in RI?!


----------



## DBuilders (Nov 3, 2005)

I'll take a deflector in Mass. We have 3 plow trucks, all 8' Fishers.


----------



## jcmengel (Feb 9, 2010)

Do those back rack things come off easy? I like them but would need to take it off for a truck camper in hunting season.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks like a very clean and well done install. Truck looks great as well!


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah the back rack comes off really easy it ia held on by two nuts that go through the front stake pockets


----------

